# sembrò o sembrava



## danieldaylewis

"I giorni seguenti Matilde si fece un animatore turistico, un turista tedesco e un americano. Ma la sua passione sembrava rivolgersi principalmente agli uomini di colore. E poiché i servizi di ristoro, di igiene e turistici erano, prevalentemente, svolti da uomini di colore, nelle settimane successive Matilde sembrò collezionarli come figurine."

Secondo voi questo periodo è corretto, sono particolarmente interessato al verbo "sembrò", o era più appropriato "sembrava"?


----------



## laurentius87

danieldaylewis said:


> "I giorni seguenti Matilde si fece un animatore turistico, un turista tedesco e un americano. Ma la sua passione sembrava rivolgersi principalmente agli uomini di colore. E poiché i servizi di ristoro, di igiene e turistici erano, prevalentemente, svolti da uomini di colore, nelle settimane successive Matilde sembrò collezionarli come figurine."
> 
> Secondo voi questo periodo è corretto, sono particolarmente interessato al verbo "sembrò", o era più appropriato "sembrava"?



Beh, direi che _sembrò_ è corretto e, in un testo narrativo, mi suona molto bene. Con _sembrava_, pure corretto, viene accentuata l'idea di continuità dell'azione.


----------



## Necsus

Francamente quella che non mi pare corretta è la presenza del verbo _sembrare_ in quella seconda frase: o lo ha fatto o non lo ha fatto, a chi dovrebbe sembrare? Ma il tempo è usato correttamente: "... nelle settimane successive Matilde _li collezionò_ come figurine".


----------



## zone noire

Necsus said:


> Francamente quella che non mi pare corretta è la presenza del verbo _sembrare_ in quella seconda frase: o lo ha fatto o non lo ha fatto, a chi dovrebbe sembrare? Ma il tempo è usato correttamente: "... nelle settimane successive Matilde _li collezionò_ come figurine".


 
Sono d'accordo con Necsus 

Se per una qualche ragione sussistesse ancora il dubbio dell'autore che Matilde non li abbia collezionati si potrebbe al limite dire: _nelle settimane successive Matilde diede l'impressione di collezionarli come figurine_ (lasciando ancora un flebile dubbio che cio' non sia vero).


----------



## gc200000

Credo che il verbo sembrare sia relativo alle figurine.

Li collezionava.

Sembravano figurine.

Considerato che il verbo "sembrare" si trova anche nella frase precedente, era meglio non ripeterlo e usare le alternative di necsus e zona nera.


----------



## Necsus

gc200000 said:


> Credo che il verbo sembrare sia relativo alle figurine.


Be', se questa era l'intenzione, per me è rimasta tale...! Con quella costruzione, _sembrò_ si riferisce al verbo _collezionare_, prima che al modo in cui questo eventualmente viene fatto. 
E non mi addentrerei ulteriormente nell'analisi, perché c'è il rischio di notare anche che, sempre grazie all'eccepibilissima costruzione, l'oggetto della collezione sembrano essere i servizi vari (soggetto grammaticale della frase precedente), anziché gli uomini di colore che li svolgono. Ma naturalmente, nel caso si trattasse di un brano d'autore, tutto diventerebbe lecito...


----------



## danieldaylewis

Necsus said:


> E non mi addentrerei ulteriormente nell'analisi, perché c'è il rischio di notare anche che, sempre grazie all'eccepibilissima costruzione, l'oggetto della collezione sembrano essere i servizi vari (soggetto grammaticale della frase precedente), anziché gli uomini di colore che li svolgono. Ma naturalmente, nel caso si trattasse di un brano d'autore, tutto diventerebbe lecito...



Una domanda per necsus, o per chi vorrà rispondere. Anch'io ho avuto il minimo dubbio che il periodo potrebbe far capire che quello che Matilde colleziona sono i servizi e non gli uomini di colore. Te come la riscriveresti?

Grazie


----------



## linodor

danieldaylewis said:
			
		

> Necsus said:
> 
> 
> 
> E non mi addentrerei ulteriormente nell'analisi, perché c'è il rischio di notare anche che, sempre grazie all'eccepibilissima costruzione, l'oggetto della collezione sembrano essere i servizi vari (soggetto grammaticale della frase precedente), anziché gli uomini di colore che li svolgono. Ma naturalmente, nel caso si trattasse di un brano d'autore, tutto diventerebbe lecito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una domanda per necsus, o per chi vorrà rispondere. Anch'io ho avuto il minimo dubbio che il periodo potrebbe far capire che quello che Matilde colleziona sono i servizi e non gli uomini di colore. *Te* come la riscriveresti?
> 
> Grazie
Click to expand...

"Tu", prego, non "te"


----------



## olaszinho

*Te *come la riscriveresti?

L'uso di questo "te" in funzione di soggetto dev'essere stigmatizzato in questo forum.


----------



## Necsus

danieldaylewis said:


> Una domanda per necsus, o per chi vorrà rispondere.


Una possibile versione forse sintatticamente più accettabile:
"(Ne)i giorni seguenti Matilde si fece un animatore turistico, un turista tedesco e uno americano. Ma la sua passione sembrava avere per oggetto principalmente gli uomini di colore, che nelle settimane successive (Matilde) collezionò come figurine, dal momento che erano prevalentemente loro a occuparsi dei servizi di ristoro, di igiene e turistici".


----------



## infinite sadness

danieldaylewis said:


> "I giorni seguenti Matilde si fece un animatore turistico, un turista tedesco e un americano. Ma la sua passione sembrava rivolgersi principalmente agli uomini di colore. E poiché i servizi di ristoro, di igiene e turistici erano, prevalentemente, svolti da uomini di colore, nelle settimane successive Matilde sembrò collezionarli come figurine."
> 
> Secondo voi questo periodo è corretto, sono particolarmente interessato al verbo "sembrò", o era più appropriato "sembrava"?


Per me è più appropriato _sembrò_, anche se _"sembrava"_ non è comunque scorretto.

Il verbo sembrare è usato in un senso, per così dire, impersonale, per cui la frase può essere girata in questo modo: _"sembrò (parve) che Matilde li collezionasse come figurine" _(ovviamente gli uomini di colore).


----------



## annapo

*Sembrare + infinito* ha il significato di _dare l'impressione di qualcosa, ad una terza persona (reale o figurata) che osserva le cose dall'esterno_:

_sua moglie non sembra passare inosservata_
_Mario sembra essere d'accordo con me_
_l'autore sembra parlare di una situazione di oggi_
_egli sembra credere ad un recupero dell'economia_

analogamente
*Matilde sembrò collezionare gli uomini* = vuol dire che, a chi la osservava dall'esterno (in questo caso il narratore) diede l'impressione (finita) di collezionare uomini come figurine.

Sulla flessione del verbo, entrambe le forme sono accettabili:
se dico che sembrò collezionare, do una sfumatura compiuta, perfettiva (cioè: a chi la osservava, sembrò in un dato momento, determinato e finito che collezionasse)

se dico che *Matilde sembrava collezionare (...)*, sto dicendo che dava a chi la osservava dall'esterno (in questo caso il narratore) l' impressione di collezionare ... ovvero l'osservatore lo descrive non come azione compiuta ma come processo in corso mentre sta avvenendo davanti ai suoi occhi, (o come azione ripetuta).


----------



## laurentius87

Sottoscrivo, _sembrò _sta per _diede l'impressione di_.


----------



## Necsus

annapo said:


> *Sembrare + infinito* ha il significato di _dare l'impressione di qualcosa, ad una terza persona (reale o figurata) che osserva le cose dall'esterno _





laurentius87 said:


> Sottoscrivo, _sembrò _sta per _diede l'impressione di_.


Be', sì, credo di sapere che _sembrare_ usato impersonalmente ha questo significato, non foss'altro perché l'ha già detto *zone noir *(oltre ai vocabolari):


zone noire said:


> Se per una qualche ragione sussistesse ancora il dubbio dell'autore che Matilde non li abbia collezionati si potrebbe al limite dire: _nelle settimane successive Matilde diede l'impressione di collezionarli come figurine_ (lasciando ancora un flebile dubbio che cio' non sia vero).


Quindi, secondo voi, sarebbe tutto impressione, apparenza: prima la passione per gli uomini di colore (_sembrava_ rivolgersi) e poi il fatto che potesse collezionarli (_sembrò_ collezionarli)? Nessuna delle due cose è reale...


----------



## annapo

Necsus said:


> Quindi, secondo voi, sarebbe tutto impressione, apparenza: prima la passione per gli uomini di colore (_sembrava_ rivolgersi) e poi il fatto che potesse collezionarli (_sembrò_ collezionarli)? Nessuna delle due cose è reale...


 
Lo scrittore adotta *un punto di vista*: descrive quello che avviene a questo personaggio, non come se fosse una cosa oggettiva (non dice:li collezionava), ma filtrando il racconto attraverso la percezione di un soggetto (potrebbe essere la sua, potrebbe essere l'io narrante, se ci fosse, ecc). Quindi ci dice che sembrava (a qualcuno, a chi osservava i fatti dall'esterno, ecc) che li collezionasse. 

Si tratta di una condizione assai comune nella letteratura moderna, sia italiana che straniera: si passa da un narratore onniscente, impositivo ed oggettivo ad un narratore che si pone nella prospettiva di un punto di vista (anche di più di un punto di vista).


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, concordo. Mi sembra un modo normale di usare il verbo _sembrare_, anche al di fuori del settore _narrativa_.


----------

